# WHAT VOLTAGE IS BEST?



## Rfrieda (Dec 20, 2012)

I did a search but it gave me an error message! I know my questions have been asked before.
I am running track power on our outdoor layout. we have a dual voltage power supply from Crest. what voltage will give the best performance, 22 volts,13.8 volts, 18 volts? we have been running on the 22 volt setting but a vendor told us that 15-16 volts of battery power is best.
How are you guys powering up small lights and other stuff around your layouts?
Thanks,
Robbie


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I use a Malibu lawn light transformer to light up my RR lights, it puts out 12 volts.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Is the question only about powering lights and accessories? 

It really depends on the type of lights and accessories, and also how many amps you are pulling and the distance from the power supply. 

Can you give some examples of what you are powering? 

I have used malibu transformers, but their output voltage varies greatly by load... it also puts out AC not DC, so that may be a consideration also. 

Greg


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

What's "best" for running your trains? How fast do you want to run them? If you're running standard gauge trains at "mainline" speeds (40 - 80mph), then you'll probably want to use the 22 volt setting to get the speeds you'll need to do that. If, on the other hand, you're running narrow gauge trains (10 - 20mph) then you'll find the 13 volt setting more than adequate. The advantage of using the lower voltage is that there's more current it can deliver (13 volts at 20 amps), but that's only advantageous if you're going to be actually drawing that much current. Twenty amps will power a LOT of trains. At the other setting (22 volts, 13 amps), you get more voltage for higher speeds, but with less current available. But even at 13 amps, there's plenty of power for a small handful of trains. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Rfrieda (Dec 20, 2012)

Im sorry! I thought I put it in there. 
Besides the voltage for the trains I am wanting to power the lights in our switch tower and the lights on the switch bridge. I have purchased a few lights from Shiloh Signals also. I have read Gregs article on the switch bridge tied to my switch machines. But what do i buy to drop the voltage from 22 volts to 12 volts if i wanted to pick up power at the tracks to run small lights ect.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You did put it in there!


A 12 volt regulator IC is about two bucks so from Radio Shack... http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2062600 

Remember you need DC as input, not AC


----------

